# Roaring Lion



## Velcrobum (1 August 2019)

Does not sound good at all fingers crossed he survives!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/horse-racing/49189425


----------



## Clodagh (1 August 2019)

Oh no. So sad. Unlike with St Nicholas Abbey I hope they put the horse's welfare ahead of his financial opportunites.


----------



## Mariposa (1 August 2019)

Clodagh said:



			Oh no. So sad. Unlike with St Nicholas Abbey I hope they put the horse's welfare ahead of his financial opportunites.
		
Click to expand...

I get the impression they really love that horse. David Redvers was apparently on the first flight out there and he's been updating twitter and the Tweenhills website. They've had such a rough few months, what with losing Just The Judge too. Hoping and praying Roaring Lion pulls through.


----------



## ozpoz (2 August 2019)

I saw on Twitter that he has just had a massage following surgery and is eating.


----------



## tristar (3 August 2019)

what reason for the colic in this horse


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (3 August 2019)

tristar said:



			what reason for the colic in this horse
		
Click to expand...

Travel. He wasn't great and didnt run well at the Breeders Cup the other year and now he has colicked on landing in Aus for stallion duties. He clearly doesn't cope with long plane journeys so I would be worried about him coming home again.


----------



## tristar (3 August 2019)

EKW said:



			Travel. He wasn't great and didnt run well at the Breeders Cup the other year and now he has colicked on landing in Aus for stallion duties. He clearly doesn't cope with long plane journeys so I would be worried about him coming home again.
		
Click to expand...


poor boy


----------



## bonny (3 August 2019)

EKW said:



			Travel. He wasn't great and didnt run well at the Breeders Cup the other year and now he has colicked on landing in Aus for stallion duties. He clearly doesn't cope with long plane journeys so I would be worried about him coming home again.
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s in New Zealand, not Australia and I doubt very much that you know why he got colic ! Heâ€™s just had another operation so I imagine the outlook isnâ€™t great.


----------



## Mariposa (5 August 2019)

EKW said:



			Travel. He wasn't great and didnt run well at the Breeders Cup the other year and now he has colicked on landing in Aus for stallion duties. He clearly doesn't cope with long plane journeys so I would be worried about him coming home again.
		
Click to expand...

You might be right  - but he flew to NZ on June 19th - he'd just cleared quarantine and had been turned out in the field when they noticed he was uncomfortable. At the Breeders Cup he had an awful draw, got knocked sideways and then got all the dirt in her face/in his eyes/ears etc - I don't think he stood a chance, it was over within seconds. IMHO they should never have sent him to USA...but that's a whole other thread!


----------



## molar roller (6 August 2019)

https://www.racingpost.com/bloodsto...-in-recovery-from-second-colic-surgery/393456

hope wins by a nose


----------



## tristar (6 August 2019)

god bless lion


----------



## Carrottom (9 August 2019)

Making good progress in his recovery according to ATR today.


----------



## Mariposa (9 August 2019)

He's back at the stud in NZ  What a fighter he is!


----------



## splashgirl45 (9 August 2019)

thats good news..


----------



## Velcrobum (10 August 2019)

David Redvers has posted a video on Tweenhills Farm website worth a look. I can't post a link as using a kindle to post.


----------



## splashgirl45 (10 August 2019)

what a good video,  lets hope he recovers completely,  considering he has had 2 surgeries quite close together he looks very well....


----------



## {97702} (23 August 2019)

Just seen he has been PTS after another bout of colic, poor lad - he looked so well on the last video they posted, I was really hoping he would pull through â˜¹ï¸â˜¹ï¸


----------



## MyBoyChe (23 August 2019)

Yes, Racing Post reporting it, they decided a third bout was a bridge too far to operate.  Also report losing Espoir d'Allen after a freak accident a few days ago


----------



## Clodagh (23 August 2019)

Oh that is so sad. :-(


----------



## scotlass (23 August 2019)

Just appeared on RP.  Such a shame, poor horse.  He fought this so hard.  Condolences to those who owned, looked after and tried to save him.


----------



## {97702} (23 August 2019)

MyBoyChe said:



			Yes, Racing Post reporting it, they decided a third bout was a bridge too far to operate.  Also report losing Espoir d'Allen after a freak accident a few days ago 

Click to expand...

Yes saw that at lunchtime â˜¹ï¸


----------



## fankino04 (23 August 2019)

So sad, really thought he seemed to be recovering well ðŸ˜¢


----------



## ozpoz (23 August 2019)

Oh, how sad. Condolences to all his connections.


----------



## splashgirl45 (23 August 2019)

what a shame  he was a fabulous horse and looked like he was recovering well.  no matter what the vets say about recovery from colic surgery most of the ones that i know about personally have had problems and havent lived that long afterwards or have had another bout and have died....


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 August 2019)

I doubted he would survive long after the second surgery.  I lost one at second surgery.  I know some make it after surgery but horses really aren't designed for such radical surgery, and two attempts is really pushing it.

Poor lad, he had the best care but the odds were always against him.


----------

